# Rebooting : Should I Be Worried



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Running Miui 1.12.9 and loving it. Small problem occured today.... I did a battery calibration last night before bed with a 100% charge. I woke this morning to 90% and continued my day and went to work with the anticipation to kill the battery and fully recharge. Later this evening my dx finally died and i plugged it in... Red M.. boot animation... lockscreen... reboot....I tried 2 different chargers and the same thing continued to occur. I also wiped data. cache, and dalvik all with no change to phones current state...... I was at work so i had to leave the phone dead till i got home... walked in the door tonight and plugged it into my charger and same thing happened... I followed that by plugging it into the computer and the green charge led turned on but phone did not. I let it sit for about ten mins and plugged it back into my wall charger and it booted right up with no constant reboot...??

Any thoughts or suggestions... its currently charging and i am debating on a full charge and a sbf just for the hell of it....


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I've had that happen a few times. I just assumed it used more power turning on than the cord provided.

I no longer let my battery die fully. I never calibrate my battery. I think it's all placebo anyway.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't had that...
But I know there was a problem on 2nd init roms (that again, I've never personally experienced...but it was confirmed) where it would sometimes refuse to charge from a fully dead battery.
Plugging it in a few times is the fix, lol.

But ya, I'd say it's "normal" and you're fine.


----------

